# purkki / tölkki



## Gavril

Which of these two words would be more appropriate in the following phrases?

_tinasta valmistettu__, kiinni suljettu__ purkki_ _/_ _tölkki_
_lasista valmistettu, kiinni suljettu purkki /_ _tölkki__
paksusta paperista valmistettu__, kiinni suljettu__ purkki / tölkki_ _maitoa_
_muovista valmistettu, kannella suljettu purkki / tölkki_

Kiitos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

I think Finnish is flexible enough for all your suggestions. However, certain words/collocations are more common than others. We usually talk about _maito*tölkki*, _not _maitopurkki,_ so that word would be my preference for your third example. _Lasi*purkki* _is also far more common in Helsinki than _lasitölkki_, but I'm not saying the latter is wrong.

I find _kiinni suljettu_ a little odd because it's impossible to say _*auki* suljettu. _In other words, I would simply omit _kiinni_ and just say _suljettu._

There may be regional differences with regard to when and where _tölkki_ and _purkki_ are used. I wouldn't be surprised if some Finns disagree with me. I can only speak for myself and state a city-dweller's views. People living in the countryside may have other opinions.

GOM


----------



## hui

Gavril said:


> Which of these two words would be more appropriate in the following phrases?
> 
> _tinasta valmistettu__, kiinni suljettu__ purkki_ _/_ _tölkki_
> _lasista valmistettu, kiinni suljettu purkki /_ _tölkki__
> paksusta paperista valmistettu__, kiinni suljettu__ purkki / tölkki_ _maitoa_
> _muovista valmistettu, kannella suljettu purkki / tölkki_



It is a matter of personal preference whether to use _tölkki_ or _purkki._

Could you use these more fluent Finnish terms instead of the participle _valmistettu_? The Finnish language prefers adjectives (lasista valmistettu = lasinen, etc.).

_metallinen__ säilyketölkki_ (sealed tin can *)
_lasinen säilyketölkki_ (sealed glass jar)
_kartonkinen maitotölkki _(milk carton)
_kannellinen muovipurkki _(plastic jar with a lid)

*) tin can is not made of tin but aluminium, previously tin-plated steel


----------



## Gavril

hui said:


> It is a matter of personal preference whether to use _tölkki_ or _purkki._
> 
> Could you use these more fluent Finnish terms instead of the participle _valmistettu_? The Finnish language prefers adjectives (lasista valmistettu = lasinen, etc.).
> 
> _metallinen__ säilyketölkki_ (sealed tin can *)
> _lasinen säilyketölkki_ (sealed glass jar)
> _kartonkinen maitotölkki _(milk carton)
> _kannellinen muovipurkki _(plastic jar with a lid)
> 
> *) tin can is not made of tin but aluminium, previously tin-plated steel



Thanks for correcting my Finnish usage. BTW, _plastic jar_ sounds a little strange in American English, even though some dialects of English have it (I'm not sure which ones, exactly); I would say _plastic container _instead. To me, a jar is something made of glass or ceramic material.


----------



## Gavril

That reminds me: what would Finnish use for a clay/ceramic vessel?

_savinen purkki / tölkki / astia / ..._


----------



## sakvaka

Gavril said:


> That reminds me: what would Finnish use for a clay/ceramic vessel?
> 
> _savinen purkki / tölkki / astia / ..._



Ehdottomasti _saviastia_.


----------



## Hakro

When I was a kid I was taught not to use the word _purkki_ at all because it's a "svetisism", a direct loan word from Swedish _burk_. Only _tölkki_ was accepted. 
Also Nykysuomen sanakirja from 1967 says that _purkki_ is a colloquial word.


----------



## Norfren

> BTW, plastic jar sounds a little strange in American English, even though some dialects of English have it (I'm not sure which ones, exactly); I would say plastic container instead. To me, a jar is something made of glass or ceramic material.


Several similar constructions can be found recently. One of my favourites in Hungarian is "plastic wooden spoon" - several originally wooden kitchen tools are made of plastic nowadays, however, the old names have been retained.


----------



## Mårran

To me tölkki is a cylindrical container made of metal and saying maitotölkki sounds just weird. I've always said maitopurkki.


----------

